# Resize Webpage



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anybody know if there is a way to make a website resize itself to fit to the users screen resolution.


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

try one of these..

http://www.hotscripts.com/JavaScript/Scripts_and_Programs/Redirection/Resolution_Based/index.html

Cheers

Liam


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I actually solve this problem without using java. What I did what create tables and made the table width a percent instead of a pixel. Works great.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

If you use the EM measurement in CSS, it will expand and shrink depending on what text size the user has set, which can make for some really scalable pages.


----------

